# ANY TRADE Rumors out there...



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

or has anyone heard any ???:|


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

No rumors...but Bama, you talked up Rod Grizzard on the Bulls board. Think the Bucks might be interested in a stud like him?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Many teams will be....*

once it gets out...this kid is a gamer...too bad about the broken leg...he could be another EROB without the injuries I think....good three point shooter and VERY athletic...BUT I WANT JK to pick him and OMAR COOK up and drop graves and brunson....


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Grizzard is the same player he was when he was a Freshman at Alabama. He hasn't shown anything to make anyone believe that he is willing to work to improve. Sad, because he has a lot of talent...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I beg to differ wid ya...*

apparently you did not watch the NCAA tourny this year. This kid is a diamond in the rough...I am telling ya!!! Hopefully, NEXT season or at the end of this one, I can say..."I TOLD YOU GUYS SO!!!" lol


----------

